# Seeking suggestions for an audio upgrade



## greenmeansgo (Feb 7, 2013)

I have a '12 cruze eco that I bought back in august with the standard (not pioneer) system. I'm in love with the functionality (steering wheel controls, bluetooth, usb etc), but the sound quality could be better. I'm a bit of a noob when it comes to these things, but I was wondering if there was any way to make some significant audio upgrades without having to put in an aftermarket head unit (which means loosing most of those wonderful functions) and lugging around a heavy woofer box that will nudge away at the milage I'm trying to maintain. Any suggestions?


----------



## Kingsal (Sep 21, 2012)

XtremeRevolution is the SME (subject matter expert) on that one.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

greenmeansgo said:


> I have a '12 cruze eco that I bought back in august with the standard (not pioneer) system. I'm in love with the functionality (steering wheel controls, bluetooth, usb etc), but the sound quality could be better. I'm a bit of a noob when it comes to these things, but I was wondering if there was any way to make some significant audio upgrades without having to put in an aftermarket head unit (which means loosing most of those wonderful functions) and lugging around a heavy woofer box that will nudge away at the milage I'm trying to maintain. Any suggestions?


Welcome to CruzeTalk! 

Lots of ways to do what you want to do. It just depends on your budget. How much are you willing to spend?

As for subwoofers, a subwoofer doesn't have to be large and heavy. Among many of my designs, I have a design for a single 8" subwoofer that requires only 0.35 cubic feet to get linear response down to 40hz for very musical bass that complements the rest of the system. You don't need a large subwoofer to get more depth to your music. How big you go depends on how loud you want it to be. 

Give me some goals as far as what you're looking to accomplish, and how much money you'd like to put into it, and I'll help you put a system together. Oh, and one more thing, do you mind doing your own work?


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

If you need help on the install, im only 4 hrs away:th_coolio:


----------



## greenmeansgo (Feb 7, 2013)

XtremeRevolution, much thanks!

Goals are:

- Light weight. My previous woofer box was 50 lbs...including the amp. I'd like to keep any additional weight under 20..if possible.
- Cheap. Under 500 ....without loosing any functionality.

I do have experience installing head units, amps and woofers. I've never opened up any door panels, but I'm confident in my abilities, especially if I'm given good instructions. If I feel I'm in over my head, I'll definitely talk to tecollins1 (thanks for the offer!). Right now I'm on a fact finding mission and it may be a while before I can scrape together the cash, but I want to take this slow so i have all my ducks in a row when I'm ready.

Thanks once again for all the help. :respect:


----------



## cruze16ls (May 4, 2012)

a front 8" sub under the glove box it's the best solution, for me, to get the best efficency


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

cruze16ls said:


> a front 8" sub under the glove box it's the best solution, for me, to get the best efficency


Do you have this installed yet 
If so can you provide some photos. 
Really interested in the install


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## cruze16ls (May 4, 2012)

i've my nice 12" in the trunk 

anyway this is the idea (the sub in the piccture is 10" )


----------



## greenmeansgo (Feb 7, 2013)

cruze16ls said:


> i've my nice 12" in the trunk
> 
> anyway this is the idea (the sub in the piccture is 10" )
> View attachment 10808


Nice! Way above my level. Is that enclosure something I could buy, or is it custom made?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

greenmeansgo said:


> XtremeRevolution, much thanks!
> 
> Goals are:
> 
> ...


A single 8" sub in a small box would be what you're looking for. I build and sell a kit here with a custom made box for an 8" subwoofer in 0.35 cubic feet internal volume and a Massive Audio compact amplifier for $400 plus shipping. Sounds like it would be right up your alley. It would weigh in at right around 20 pounds including the amp. That is, for just the subwoofer. We'd have to figure out what else to do with the front doors if you were to upgrade them. 



greenmeansgo said:


> Nice! Way above my level. Is that enclosure something I could buy, or is it custom made?


The enclosure looks as though it was custom made. Note that he's from Europe too. Using something like that would also prevent passengers from stretching out their legs at all.


----------



## cruze16ls (May 4, 2012)

yes it's custom made with fiberglass, in that picture the box is about 13 liters, I think that for a 8" woofer you can save about 4-5 liters and you can change the orientation... by the way who cares about passengers?  hihihihihihi


----------

